# Gibson Black Beauty Calgary - $3,100



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

This is an incredible deal. I would absolutely have already bought if within unreasonable driving distance from me (2 days is a little much). If by someone wants to pick up for me I would absolutely be willing to compensate but yea… someone on this site needs to snag this.

1996 Gibson Les Paul Custom Ebony on Kijiji 1996 Gibson Les Paul Custom Ebony | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Are these models that much better than the regular line?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Griff said:


> Are these models that much better than the regular line?


This particular one is built before they moved production to custom shop. It’s probably at least “good”.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Sorry guys, I’m texting with him… I couldn’t help myself


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Griff said:


> Are these models that much better than the regular line?


It you like Les Pauls, I’d say that this is one worth looking at. The ones I’ve seen have had very nice full necks (way too big if you think modern Fender necks are acceptable) and they seem to be very well constructed. Although 17lbs. But black and curvy and full of piss and vinegar just like every woman I’ve ever taken to red lobster on a first date.

But if I was going to buy a Les Paul, it would be this or an R4-7. But I wouldn’t buy a Les Paul because I already own a bass guitar and I am brainwashed by single coils and an ES 330 and LPJ come far higher on the desirability list for me than a humbucker equipped guitar.

How indecisive my answer is, is a reflection of how confused and intrigued and scared and aroused I am all at once by this black beauty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JRtele said:


> Sorry guys, I’m texting with him… I couldn’t help myself


Dont post deals you’re already grabbing haha


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Budda said:


> Dont post deals you’re already grabbing haha


We’ll see. Doesn’t want to FaceTime or do COD 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a 1999 and previously had a 2020 from the Custom Shop. I prefer the '99 - the neck profile is slimmer and it just feels better somehow. That's a good deal but I don't blame the seller for avoiding COD I think that's a lot to ask. Might be worth the drive.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

If i still lived in Edmonton it would be a no brainer. However a drive from Ottawa in my F150 FXR would make this less of a deal.

I’ll leave it for someone local 😊


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m a little suspicious of these great deals, there have been so many Scam ads on Gibsons in the last few weeks.

I’m not saying that’s the case here, but the common traits have been willing to ship, and either no reviews or reviews that are a year or more old.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Parabola said:


> I’m a little suspicious of these great deals, there have been so many Scam ads on Gibsons in the last few weeks.
> 
> I’m not saying that’s the case here, but the common traits have been willing to ship, and either no reviews or reviews that are a year or more old.


His reassurance to me when I asked for a FaceTime was “check out my Kijiji reviews”. That’s a bit of an alarm bell.

I do think someone in Calgary is going to get a wicked deal


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The reviews may be awesome, but to somebody in Calgary it's more reassuring and comforting than somebody a few provinces away. As good as saying "you can trust me" and taking it at that.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I also found it strange he would include a picture of the the back of the headstock and not the front.

Again, not saying it is a scam, but you never know. Will be interesting to see if anyone here is local and has a crack at it.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

I sent him a message and he gave me his cell number. I’m always a little concerned when people try to switch the conversation from one platform to another in a hurry. He did send me a photo of the damage on the neck though. It was the same flooring as the other photos, so that’s a little reassuring. But, we’ll see how it pans out and if I even get a response. I’m sure he’s got people lined up for this guitar.

I wouldn’t normally have an issue driving to Calgary from Edmonton. But I’m busy this week and can’t make the drive.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Someone needs to please buy this quickly to remove temptation.

I just double checked and I’m sitting at 5 Gibson LPs right now including another BB getting some @zztomato love magic right now.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaand gone! (Not to me)


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I was gonna about to get in the car…..


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, did one of you knucklehead's get it? !?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> So, did one of you knucklehead's get it? !?


Too far outside my hunting grounds.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

I got a message from him last night saying that it was available. This was hours after the ad was taken down. I should have played into it for a bit. But I had already bought another guitar so I declined the offer.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ever bwooty. 🤨


----------



## joncartwright00 (4 mo ago)

What a beauty. I owned one of these once (2000's) and regret letting it go


----------

